# Some Much Fun Using the Veritas Dowel Maker



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

I needed to make some 3/8" dowels to use as draw bore pegs for the mortise and tenon joint on the Roubo workbench I am working on.

I have so much fun using the Veritas Dowel Maker with the blank chucked in my drill. I love seeing the shavings peel off what is essentially a large pencil sharpener.

Watch the YouTube Video


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Well now… adding to shopping cart  I have the Lie-Nelson dowel plate which comes in handy for multiple sizes (5?) and quick dowel making. But the piece does have to be conditioned first to whack a mole.
Think I'll give the Veritas dowel maker a try


----------



## forefront (May 20, 2013)

It's the little things in life that make us happy.
Enjoy


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

of course, I have my eyes set on a Stanley #77 dowel maker with 5 or 6 dies at an online auction (I know some folks here have noticed it too!), but at $150 and rising, I think I'll pass and get something more economical friendly for just 3/8" dowel with that Veritas.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Nice! Good to know there are such goodies available out there. I know I'm old fashioned, and I can't make dowels that long without resulting to the lathe, but for dowels to about 4 inches or so, I just use a brace mounted tenon cutter. Yeah, to make dowels that long I have to work the stock from each end and meet in the middle. Comes in handy if you want/need to make dowels of a specific species of wood for a project that aren't available at big box stores.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Interesting,
I purchased one of these Veritas dowel former. http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=70555&c=3
but haven't used it yet. When I got it home I kind of thought to myself I cant really imagine it will work too good.
Anyone tried them??
Kind Regards
Anthm


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Anthm… that Veritas dowel former would work the same as any dowel plate, such as Lie-Nielsen dowel plate. Pounding a piece of material into round hole. Granted, pounding a 1' + material in a hole is not a great idea. Hence, with the above Veritas dowel maker, you can use a 8' piece if you wanted. I'm sure, has issues with knots or difficult grain patterns but that would be rare with the preferred dowel species.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Dowels for drawboring really should be rived from straight grain. Don't worry I won't tell anyone you cheated


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Peter, please check this out for a cheaper alternative which works just as well. Not knocking the Lee Valley tool, just showing an alternative for us poorer folks.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Interesting,
> I purchased one of these Veritas dowel former. http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=70555&c=3
> but haven t used it yet. When I got it home I kind of thought to myself I cant really imagine it will work too good.
> Anyone tried them??
> ...


I have one, works good if you select wood carefully and do not attempt to hammer oversized pieces through!


----------

